# Do i need to have my budgies close to a window for sunlight?



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

I have my budgies close to a window but now that i've been taming them and bonding with them i have them most of the time close to me on my desk so that they get used to me, but i don't know if i need them to be close to a window or if it's ok to have them close to me with the light on.
Can someone explain me this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The beneficial wavelengths of sunlight coming through the glass of a window are filtered out by the glass, so from that perspective there is no benefit, other than if the birds just enjoy the window area, however it is best to have a light source for a consistent period, daily, for example 12 hours of light and 12 hours of darkness to help promote a natural circadian rhythm.


----------



## BudgieBirdie (6 mo ago)

_Wait for the moderators to check this out before doing any of this. I'm adding this info for them to read and see if they have an input on it_ Thank you.

But if it helps, and any of the moderators are interested, i do know quite a bit about animals and uv wavelengths. If anyone is ever interested in allowing their budgies to get uv, like they'd get from the sun. I know there are reptile/turtle lights that give off uv wavelengths they'd get from the sun. The best percentage for birds in my opinion, would be a lower one like a 5.0. A 10.0 is a higher percentage usually used for tropical animals. 5.0 is for animals that live in drier areas as budgies came from. I wouldn't put the light above the cage full blast, always allow animals a space in shade out of any uv wavelengths. Or just set up a separate area they'd go and sit under the uv when they chose to. Any input?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

BudgieBirdie said:


> _Wait for the moderators to check this out before doing any of this. I'm adding this info for them to read and see if they have an input on it_ Thank you.
> 
> But if it helps, and any of the moderators are interested, i do know quite a bit about animals and uv wavelengths. If anyone is ever interested in allowing their budgies to get uv, like they'd get from the sun. I know there are reptile/turtle lights that give off uv wavelengths they'd get from the sun. The best percentage for birds in my opinion, would be a lower one like a 5.0. A 10.0 is a higher percentage usually used for tropical animals. 5.0 is for animals that live in drier areas as budgies came from. I wouldn't put the light above the cage full blast, always allow animals a space in shade out of any uv wavelengths. Or just set up a separate area they'd go and sit under the uv when they chose to. Any input?


There are several companies that make bulbs just for birds similar to the ones for reptiles.


----------



## BudgieBirdie (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> There are several companies that make bulbs just for birds similar to the ones for reptiles.


Awesome. Didn't know they did that now. Appreciate it.



BudgieBirdie said:


> Awesome. Didn't know they did that now. Appreciate it.


Are there any specific ones you'd recommend? If it's something theyd have in the wild, it's the type of thing I'd make sure they have in captivity. If it's any indication, my reptile enclosures literally have their own little entire ecosystems haha. Can't really do that for birds, but I can give them all they may need.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a couple of these https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Aviansun-Deluxe-Floor/dp/B01M6DIDB2


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> I have a couple of these https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Aviansun-Deluxe-Floor/dp/B01M6DIDB2


Yep, same!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

My two grew up without natural sunlight for the first 6ish months of their life? They were fine. I was staying in someone's home and the room I was given didn't have curtains and the glass windows had some kind of wallpaper pasted on them to block out the light. It was too hot to open the window so I had to wait until the cooler months to let them enjoy sunlight.

Now as a requirement, as long as they're getting vitamin d from their diet / supplements, it should be okay. From an enrichment point of view, I think natural sunlight makes a huuuuuge difference. I know a window blocks out UV, but still, my birds are much happier _with _sunlight through a window than without. That being said, as long as your room is bright enough with lightbulbs, they won't be too fussed.

Also, you're doing it for a good reason: to tame and be closer to them. Once they're tame, give them some window time, they get much happier looking outside at the world and nature and animals. My two will sing their little hearts out when they're by the window.


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> My two grew up without natural sunlight for the first 6ish months of their life? They were fine. I was staying in someone's home and the room I was given didn't have curtains and the glass windows had some kind of wallpaper pasted on them to block out the light. It was too hot to open the window so I had to wait until the cooler months to let them enjoy sunlight.
> 
> Now as a requirement, as long as they're getting vitamin d from their diet / supplements, it should be okay. From an enrichment point of view, I think natural sunlight makes a huuuuuge difference. I know a window blocks out UV, but still, my birds are much happier _with _sunlight through a window than without. That being said, as long as your room is bright enough with lightbulbs, they won't be too fussed.
> 
> Also, you're doing it for a good reason: to tame and be closer to them. Once they're tame, give them some window time, they get much happier looking outside at the world and nature and animals. My two will sing their little hearts out when they're by the window.


Thanks for all the help everybody, when my new cage and toys come in i'll find a good place with nice sunlight for them



Cody said:


> I have a couple of these Amazon.com


Do you put them inside the cage?

Edit: it's not available in Amazon.es which is pretty sad and i saw a review that said it comes with a USA Plug, is there any good lamps for birds??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure you do NOT use full-spectrum lighting for your budgies for too long a period each day. 
Most smaller birds (cockatiels, parakeets, lovebirds, canaries, finches, should only receive one to two hours per day maximum. 


See the information in the article below:*
*Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get*

*Vitamin D3 supplements can be used rather than Full-spectrum lighting.*


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

@FaeryBee, is it worth me getting full spectrum lighting for my two, or does sunlight through the window let them see each other in UV? I've always wondered that, but figured it doesn't work as windows block UV.

So I might pick up a full spectrum light just so my two get to see each other in all their fluorescent glory.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you want them to see one another in all their florescent glory then the UV rays are necessary.
Is there a way for you to take their (safely secured) cage outdoors into the sunlight for a short period of time?
If so, they will be able to see one another's glory that way! 

Taking a Bird's Eye View -- In the UV*


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I tried finding the perfect apartment, but the best I could do is a balcony that has a step up. There's also no way I'm lifting these 40kg cages over that. I am planning on netting the balcony entirely in the future to allow them out and about during the cooler months, but that's still a ways away (end of September most likely). That way I can just leave the door open and they can go in and out as they please. The balcony door is narrower than the cages are wide lol

It's also regularly 49 celsius here so having them outside wouldn't be fun, and I can't open the door to let sunlight in as the sun is obscured by nearby apartment complexes.


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

@Cody do you know other lights? the one that you linked are not available in amazon.es

Edit: while searching i found this one, does it look good? https://www.amazon.es/-/pt/dp/B00GR...x=uv+light+trixie+passaros,aps,77&sr=8-1&th=1


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

ChickWas said:


> I tried finding the perfect apartment, but the best I could do is a balcony that has a step up. There's also no way I'm lifting these 40kg cages over that. I am planning on netting the balcony entirely in the future to allow them out and about during the cooler months, but that's still a ways away (end of September most likely). That way I can just leave the door open and they can go in and out as they please. The balcony door is narrower than the cages are wide lol
> 
> It's also regularly 49 celsius here so having them outside wouldn't be fun, and I can't open the door to let sunlight in as the sun is obscured by nearby apartment complexes.


*I understand completely. 💜 *


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

StableEvaldo said:


> @Cody do you know other lights? the one that you linked are not available in amazon.es
> 
> Edit: while searching i found this one, does it look good? https://www.amazon.es/-/pt/dp/B00GRUSQKI/ref=sr_1_1?crid=37G26B9UOWEBG&keywords=uv+light+trixie+pajaros&qid=1659370390&sprefix=uv+light+trixie+passaros,aps,77&sr=8-1&th=1


Also found this one: Zoo Med AS-C5E AvianSun 5.0 UVB lâmpada fluorescente compacta de 26 watts para aves : Amazon.es: Materiais para Animais de Estimação

Which is better?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

StableEvaldo said:


> Also found this one: Zoo Med AS-C5E AvianSun 5.0 UVB lâmpada fluorescente compacta de 26 watts para aves : Amazon.es: Materiais para Animais de Estimação
> 
> Which is better?


I have the ZooMed bulbs, I am not familiar with the Trixie bulb.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> I have the ZooMed bulbs, I am not familiar with the Trixie bulb.


I've heard horror stories of them shattering / exploding. How is the build quality?


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I have the ZooMed bulbs, I am not familiar with the Trixie bulb.


i'll probably buy it then, thanks for the help <3


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

ChickWas said:


> I've heard horror stories of them shattering / exploding. How is the build quality?


I have never had an issue with them, they appear to be of good quality but I am only basing that on visual inspection, I suppose any bulb can shatter for various reasons, I never had that happen. I suppose there could be a faulty bulb here and there also.


----------

